# My NEW baby!



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Not a horse, but super cute. Moon (Crimson Mooooon my milking shorthorn) gave birth to him yesterday.


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

He's adorable!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

precious


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

so darn cute


----------



## JazzyGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

I love spring. The cutest things like this baby are born Congratz!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

What a cutie! I love calving season.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Soooo stinking cute! I want a cow... :-(


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Awww... I can't wait until my Maggie Moo has her calf.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

They are both beautiful. The fur color is gorgeous. Who said cows aren't pretty!?


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

So cute!  You should raise him... and ride him! xD


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> They are both beautiful. The fur color is gorgeous. Who said cows aren't pretty!?


Not I, I pamper my little moo cow, just like my horses. I kinda wish the calf was a little less adorable though.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

That is so precious!! :O


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

kinda funny that the only white on his body ended up on his lil man part. leave it to me to notice. lol

he's adorable!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

He's a little sweetie! Makes me want to scoop him up in my arms


----------

